# Karcher 3.99MB



## steve271 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have bought the Karcher 3.99MB pressure washer. As far as I can see the only way to control the pressure from it is via the variable lance. If I connect a foam lance to it, obviously meaning the variable lance is not in use, is the foam lance meant to be used with full power when applying the snow foam? I had thought that it was meant to be used at reduced power??:newbie:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

You don't need to worry about the pressure, just change the lances over, foam lance is plug in and play :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ what he said. If you have the typical standard foam lance then it needs HIGH pressure...low pressure is no good 

I have a 3.99 and it gives excellent foam :thumb:

tip - always make sure you get the air lock out of the hose before plugging it into the inlet. Run it until water pours and then connect, or you'll knacker it double quick


----------

